# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  El embalse de Guadalcacín acogerá la I Copa del Mundo de Black Bass desde orilla

## F. Lázaro

El embalse de Guadalcacín, situado en la provincia de Cádiz, acogerá la próxima semana la *I Copa del Mundo de pesca de Black Bass* desde orilla desde el *16 al 20 de Noviembre de 2011*.


Fuente: http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_pnKBv3wN3t...rA/S270/bb.jpg

Situado entre las localidades de San José del Valle, Arcos de  la Frontera y Algar, tiene una extensión de 3760 ha y una capacidad máxima de 800 Hm3.

El embalse de Guadalcacín es un paraíso para la pesca del Black Bass ya que en su orografía cuenta con réculas, tablas, graveras, vegetación sumergida y radas, lo que ofrece multitud de zonas de pesca. El embalse de Guadalcacín cuenta con el record de España de Black Bass (4 Kgs). La población de Bass, en este embalse es muy abundante, contándose numerosas capturas de basses de un tamaño apreciable. 

Está muy bien valorado por los pescadores, hecho que queda refrendado por el último Campeonato de España Bass Orilla, celebrado en Septiembre de 2010, en el que se pudieron capturar numerosas piezas y de buen tamaño.

Fuente: Federación Española de Pesca y Casting

----------

